# 12 Sentra part number?



## DedrickF74 (Dec 20, 2017)

In looking for the part number for the wiring harness for the license plate lights and the third brake light on the spoiler. One of the wires broke in the gromet leading from the tail light connection to the trunk.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Try 24015-ZT50A or 58A or 59A


----------

